# what lens's to bring to Hawaii?



## notoriouslightning (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all,
So in a few months I will be on the big island in Hawaii for about a week and I am having a little trouble deciding what lens's to bring. I plan on bringing the 5d mark 3 and a couple of the following, 24-70 2.8 II, 17-40 f4, 70-200 2.8 IS II, 100mm 2.8 macro, 50mm 1.4, and 85mm 1.8. I was thinking that the 17-40 and 24-70 would be the best combo, but wondering if I will miss the 70-200 and if it will be worth the size/weight. I plan on taking scenic images while hiking and just around town in Kona, as well as shot at the beach/sunsets.. Any feedback would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## ihendy (Feb 21, 2014)

Always tough to answer based on shooting style, subject interest, family trip vs solo adventure and tolerance for weight etc.

I found when I went to Hawaii this is how many of my shots were taken broken up by focal length.

Mid range zoom handled 85% (Moderate wide for landscape to short Tele for portrait).
Long zoom 5% - (Pic's of people surfing, nature shots of distant waterfalls, pics from heli tour, and whale watching trip).
Fast prime 5% - (night shots and luau's)
Macro shots 3% - (flowers, shells, etc.)
Wide angle 2% - (planned landscape shoots)


Mine was a family trip and I went light, I had macro tubes, a 1.4 extender and 70-200 f4 at the time. The 70-200 2.8 ,which I now own, is a brick to lug around all day so I would ask your self what extra reach will you need it for that the 100 macro plus a little cropping could not get you. I did not take the wide angle, but stitched together panorama when needed. The 24-70 is so awesome that I only use the 17-40 now for a planned landscape - tripod type shot. Not something I do a lot on a family vacation.

Again only you and your back can truly answer you much gear you should bring


----------



## BL (Feb 21, 2014)

Is this your first trip there? It's awfully hot in Hawaii during the summer... you are not going to enjoy lugging that massive kit around.

I brought a tripod, my 5D, and a 16-35 II and called it day. Never really felt the need for a longer lens since most of my images were scenics, and the few times I wish i had something different (e.g. tele zoom, fisheye, etc.), I really appreciated not having to worry about hiding that stuff in my open top Jeep rental or somewhere in the bushes while going for a swim or spending an afternoon paddle surfing.

But if you are travelling there as a photographer, no family members around to distract you, man-on-a-mission sort of thing, by all means bring it all - and a camelback for hydration!

In retrospect, I think I enjoyed Maui best in Jan/Feb since all the whales and turtles migrate there for mating season. It's just amazing to see those animals in the wild.


----------



## notoriouslightning (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, should have added more info. Going with family, and I have been a few time before, years ago. Maybe the 17-40 solo would be the best bet?


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 21, 2014)

17-40, 50 F1.4, 70-200. For me that will be sufficient. If there's more space the 100mm macro might be good to bring also but I don't think it's that important unless you're much into macro. The 50mm might be alright already for most of the time. You can replace the 17-40 and 50mm with 24-70 if you're not into UWA and doesn't mind the weight that much. Bring as little and as light as you can and enjoy your vacation more.


----------



## BL (Feb 21, 2014)

I vote 17-40 OR the 24-70 to reduce redundancy and weight.

If I absolutely had to bring a second lens, I would tote the 50 1.4 for those moments at night with the fam.

Have a great time! Very envious here


----------



## Shakarpix (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I'm one of those guys that hates not having my stuff. I was in Hawaii a few times on business and had weekends to go around a take pics. Most of my time was spent on Oahu, but I did take a weekend trip to the big island. I brought everything with me. I had my 14mm 2.8L II, 24-70 2.8L, 100mm 2.8L IS macro and 70-200 2.8L IS. I also had my tripod, 2x tele, a few filters and I used it all. I pretty much agree with ihendy on the percentage of use and think about what you want to shoot. Weight can be an issue too if you don't want to lug it around. My 24-70 was on the camera the most. I used my macro a bit more since I went to some gardens and it's just the way I shoot sometimes. Again, long zoom for surfers, whales, seals, turtles, the occasional bikini . If you get a chance go to volcano park and hike around, check out black sand beach too.


----------



## sjschall (Feb 21, 2014)

When I went, I just brought one lens: 18-135. (Shameless plug for APS-C...  )


----------



## PureShot (Feb 21, 2014)

You need bring a zoom, its a must for travel
Looking for 70-300 is the price is cheap this lens is lite 
the picture quality is very good
24-70 vs combo 17-40 with 85
its your choice 
but i think you need to bring 85mm


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 21, 2014)

This might be useful:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7899.0


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 21, 2014)

My vote is for the 17-40 and 70-200. I know the latter is a brick to lug around all day, but I'm betting you'll find you'll use it as much as anything, especially when you want to capture details. 
A good bit of what the 24-70 can do is covered by your wide angle and, given that you have a 5D3, what isn't can likely be cropped with little loss in quality. 
Maybe it's the way I look at things, but I find the usefulness of a 50mm overrated. I thought I'd give the look another chance and bought one three months ago, only to sell it a few weeks later. 
Almost everything the 85 does can be done with your 70-200, unless you're working in near total darkness and can't bump the ISO up another stop.
I'd also pass on taking the 100mm macro unless you plan on taking close-ups of near everything. 

To give you some perspective, I was in Hawaii three years ago and took about 1800 shots. Most everything was taken with two zooms, one wide and one long. Less than 5% of the images fell between 40mm and 70mm, and I'm pretty sure I would have been just as happy with them had I not brought my 24-70 along.
One thing I would add would be your 1.4 x, a most useful addition to your 70-200 when you need a little extra reach. My 300 was carried most places I went and was used on all but two days out of ten.


----------



## Kaweeka (Feb 21, 2014)

To me the biggest issue you will face in Kona will be vog; your landscape shots will be very hazy! Sunsets and pictures under the jungle canopy might be your best bet. 

And, as previously mentioned, if you can get to the volcano national park - do it. It's a long drive back to Kona at night but when the sun goes down the volcano comes alive! Updates are available at http://www.nps.gov/havo/planyourvisit/lava2.htm.

The other thing you can do is try and find vog free spots. http://weather.hawaii.edu/vmap/hysplit will give you a head start. Often times a short drive north of the airport is all it takes.


----------



## rob82 (Feb 21, 2014)

I would probably just take the 24-70. You've invested good money in a great lens, so use it and enjoy it.

Yes there'll be times when you wished you'd also taken this lens or that, but hiking up and down hills in the heat and humidity, there'll be more times when you wished you'd just taken a compact and be done with it.

I just spent 3 weeks on holiday, carrying around an SLR and some lenses, and to be honest, most days i was envious of my gf and her G16.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 21, 2014)

For me, it comes down to whether or not there is some place you can store it securely when out on excursions. If you will have secure storage, then bring it all. You won't have to carry everything with out all the time. Just choose what you need for a particular activity.

17-40 and 24-70 as a walk-around
70-200 for playing on the beaches (especially with kids involved)
24-70 and 100 for hike
50 or 85 at night (I'd only bring one of these two to save space)

If you will not have secure storage and will need to carry all the gear all the time, then I'd bring the 17-40, 50 (skip if you don't plan on using it at night) and 24-70. That will fit in a small camera bag.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 22, 2014)

And you might also want to have a look here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18898.0

Have a nice trip. Big island is great. There is a superb vista at pololu valley lookout you do not want to miss.


----------



## alexturton (Feb 25, 2014)

I would just take the 50mm 1.4.

Keep it on all the time.


----------



## canon23 (Feb 25, 2014)

I just came back from Hawaii. We spent 3 days in Oahu & 8 on the Big Island. I would definitely bring the 17-40 for scenic/landscape & 50 1.4 for better lighting when the sun is down or indoors w/family. Plus, you don't want to just have one lens if something should happen to the 17-40. 

I only used my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II like 5% of the time. If you don't mind having all that weight on you (& you'll be walking a lot, depeding on your itinerary (on the B.I. we were mainly in Hilo--Mauna Kea, Akaka Falls, Rainbow Falls; Valcano; & Kona), by all means bring it. But if I had to do it over again, I wouldn't have, especially if you are going in the summer & walking a lot. 

The 17-40 & 50 1.4 would be a great combo and light enough. If you "have" to bring one more lens, I would say the 24-70 would do. Enjoy!


----------



## MK5GTI (Feb 25, 2014)

went to Maui last August, and the 17-40 stays on most of the time for landscape. Shooting at the beach that wide is awesome, don't forget any filters.


----------



## gary (Feb 25, 2014)

For me if I would take just one it would be the 24-70 and if I added a second I would take the 100 macro. That should cover everything you will be seeing while there


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 25, 2014)

I donno about you, but I would not dare to bring such a monster kit for a family vacation. I would be thinking about them lenses and changing them all the time instead of enjoying the trip with family members. I would bring 17-40 for walk around - landscapes and environmental portraits, plus the 85 for nicer portraits and shots in the evenings. Have a great trip!


----------



## silversurfer96 (Feb 25, 2014)

I went to Hawaii last year with my my little my family. Had 5D3, 24-105 and 70-200 2.8 II. 98% of the time, it was the 5D3 and 24-105. 70-200 was in the safe almost the entire time. Only time I used the long lens was during Luan. I find it too heavy to lug around and I wanted to enjoy the moment without wanting the perfect image or worrying about my gear. My two cents...


----------



## JM Photography (Feb 25, 2014)

notoriouslightning said:


> I was thinking that the 17-40 and 24-70 would be the best combo, but wondering if I will miss the 70-200 and if it will be worth the size/weight.



I shoot landscape and real estate in Hawaii (Oahu) with the same body. I'd agree, bring the wide angle and the 24-70. I've found little to no use for a telephoto in my ventures. I shoot mostly with the 14 2.8L for beaches, hiking, etc. I find that you just can't get wide enough to take it all in. With a 17-40, you'll probably have that on most of the time.


----------



## cheerdad (Feb 25, 2014)

Buy the canon 24-70 ii 2.8 it is a awesome lens able to do anything I very rarely change lenses on my 5diii owning several L lenses. It is by far my go to lens and light for walk around photography yes a bit pricey but its worth every penny for happiness .


----------



## notoriouslightning (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I think I am leaning more towards just bringing the 17-40 and the 85. Sigma needs to hurry up and come out with the 50 ART so I can ditch my canon 50 1.4. ;D


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd leave it all at home and enjoy the vacation. If I needed a camera other than my i-phone, I'd buy the
s110 that one of the new york camera stores has on sale for just over $150 and keep it in my pocket.
Unless your wife is a lot more tolerant than mine, or your children less active, I'd try to remember that it's
"family" time and a good time to be together.


----------

